# Duck Commander Guide Service



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 24, 2010)

http://cdn.duckcommander.com/assets/services/pdf/1Fullpacket.pdf


----------



## fishndinty (Mar 24, 2010)

Dang...that pricing is.....brisk.

I think it's a cool thing though.  If you have the money, you can hunt with those guys.  I think it would be a heck of a way to spend a day.

Course I would rather spend the same money and hunt 4 days with another guide


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Mar 24, 2010)

$10,000 would buy me more than 4 days w/ another guide, i would think(or hope).


----------



## fishndinty (Mar 24, 2010)

I was thinking if you split it up for 4 guys...that would buy 4 days for 4 guys a lot of places.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 25, 2010)

My goodness, ol' Phil has gone from a swamp rat to a gold mine.


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 25, 2010)

Dangit man! I can stay home and meet all the burly duck huntin' rednecks I care too!Is this some kinda joke?For that kinda money,you could hunt most anything!Phil and the boys must have ran headon into a tree in the swamp and have serious brain injuries!


----------



## golffreak (Mar 25, 2010)

No thanks.


----------



## dfhooked (Mar 25, 2010)

you can pay $20k to go hunt deer with Chipper Jones @ his ranch in texas. Some folks have lots of cash and how they spend it really don't matter to me. I wouldnt spend that kinda jack on a celeb hunt but, to each his own.


----------



## cmk07c (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, I see it comes with your own DC video that is edited and made into like a real video. Custom engraved call, tour of facility, meals, processing, and a couple nights at the lodge as well. Seems to me if they would just straight book hunts only, and not all the calls, video shooting, etc. the price would be cut in half, at the very least. I still wouldn't pay 4 grand though... Especially to hunt with Si or John. I'm sure they're nice guys, but I'd want to hunt with boys and him, but then again I probablly wouldn't get a single bird hunting with those guys, they'd smoke everything you put the bead on.


----------



## castaway (Mar 26, 2010)

BIGSteve said:


> Dangit man! I can stay home and meet all the burly duck huntin' rednecks I care too!Is this some kinda joke?For that kinda money,you could hunt most anything!Phil and the boys must have ran headon into a tree in the swamp and have serious brain injuries!



My thought exactly. Cmk07c and myself can take any of you guys to our favorite spots and some of the characters you will run into will make those feller run!


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Apr 1, 2010)

cmk07c said:


> Well, I see it comes with your own DC video that is edited and made into like a real video. Custom engraved call, tour of facility, meals, processing, and a couple nights at the lodge as well. Seems to me if they would just straight book hunts only, and not all the calls, video shooting, etc. the price would be cut in half, at the very least. I still wouldn't pay 4 grand though... Especially to hunt with Si or John. I'm sure they're nice guys, but I'd want to hunt with boys and him, but then again I probablly wouldn't get a single bird hunting with those guys, they'd smoke everything you put the bead on.



that price i better shoot i wouldnt pay it but if i did i wouldnt want to just watch them i can do that on the couch heck they should let you shoot there birds also


----------



## Skyjacker (Apr 1, 2010)

He's advertising to people who can't duck hunt worth a dang anyway.  The only moron who would pay that kind of dough is some stupid rich business executive trying to impress his friends. 

And by the way, I own a duck comander 1972 call.  African Blackwood with a poly insert.  Its a low grade overpriced call.  It doesn't sound bad, but it sure doesn't hold a candle to my RNT Daisy Cutter.


----------



## Skyjacker (Apr 1, 2010)

By the way, I assume that pricing is for a one day hunt.  Or was that like a two day or three day package?


----------



## seymour drakes (Apr 2, 2010)

for that kind of money it should be a week hunt every year for the next 10 years!!!!


----------

